# Someone with skills...



## Sailor (Jan 23, 2008)

I just need a quick favor, please.

This image:







If someone could just inverse the 2 colors, like make the guy in the middle white, and the background black..I'd be really grateful. It's kinda simple, but I'm a noob at this stuff..so someone help, please?


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 23, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Sailor (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 23 2008 said:


>



...It's perfect! Thank you much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How'd you do it btw? :0 Every time I tried coloring the black to white, it would leave like black residue spot things..


----------



## fischju (Jan 23, 2008)

He didn't use Paint like you probably were
"Software used:  Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh"


----------



## Sailor (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> He didn't use Paint like you probably were
> "Software used:Â Adobe Photoshop CS3 Macintosh"



I used gimp :'[
Man I wish I had Photoshop..anyway, thank yee


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 23, 2008)

paint....

hit CTRL + I


Done!






(in dutch paint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  it will say something like 'negative'


----------



## fischju (Jan 23, 2008)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> paint....
> 
> hit CTRL + I
> 
> ...




I thought paint would lead to off-color spots that he complained of, but I just tried it and it looks exactly the same!


----------



## Sailor (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(laminaatplaat @ Jan 23 2008 said:


> paint....
> 
> hit CTRL + I
> 
> ...



Woooooooooww..I feel retarded now. Thanks, lol.
And the spots I meant was when I tried to color it manually, didn't know where the inverse button on GIMP was..and I also didn't know Paint had it. Thanks for the lesson


----------

